# unique switch



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this on YouTube and would like to know more. Does someone recognize the railroad?
The switch is about 11 minutes in.





Harvey C.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Harvey,

This rack (or cog) railway uses a particular rack and pinion design that has the pinions attach to the rack from the side instead of attaching from the top like many rack railways do. This creates the need to use transfer tables or odd flipping tables like you see here since the traditional type of switch with a frog and diverging routes isn't possible.

This system of rack and pinion is called the Locher system and I do know it is used on the Pilatus railway in Switzerland so there is a good chance this crossover is from there.

Best,
Mike


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks mike
IT was the Pilatus rr.
Harvey C


----------

